# Advertising your web page



## gennifyr (Aug 5, 2013)

I just launched my web site and I'm trying to figure out how to advertise it.  It's on my business cards and my Facebook page but how do you spread the word beyond that?  I'm in Canada if that matters.  I will ship to the U.S though.

Edit-Oh, here's the web site if you want to check it out. http://www.dirtypigbathbeauty.com/


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 5, 2013)

Oooo! Nice pics of your products! I'm sorry, but I'm no help at marketing. I just put the web address on EVERYTHING of mine.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 5, 2013)

I give out free samples with my website on them...I left a bunch at my doctor & dentist's offices, I leave them with a tip if I go to a restaurant, I give some to my hairdresser...the list goes on...take some to work & hand out...or to church or whatever social gatherings you do...you simply can't beat "word of mouth," and the best advertisement is your own products.

you can also advertise with google, here's the link: http://google.advertisingwebservice...signupccver1&gclid=CN2m49XQ57gCFUOd4Aod-EAADw


----------



## Ancel (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry, can't help with the marketing, except to encourage Facebook and pinterest use and to second that word of mouth is the best tool. But did want to say that I love your site, I love the photos, the descriptions of the products, and the clean, simple lines and colours of it all. Well Done!


----------



## savonierre (Aug 6, 2013)

You can now have a business page on pinterest. I give out samples and cards in line at the store, put them on bulletin boards etc.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  I love the idea of randomly handing out free samples!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Gennifyr! 
Nice website and I like the clean look. 
Glad to see you're on Pinterest.
I'd suggest making sure you use descriptions on every single product you add to your Pinterest Dirty Pig board as this will help in the longrun. Also, join some of the large groups like this one: http://pinterest.com/renaechristine/pinterest-mini-mall-viral-board/. Or check out these top group boards: http://pinterest.com/topgroupboards/
Hope this helps! 
Lisa


----------



## heartsong (Aug 10, 2013)

gennifyr said:


> Thanks for the replies. I love the idea of randomly handing out free samples!


 
it's a wonderful way to make new friends, too...and if you're as chatty as I am, you can very easily turn the conversation to "summer/winter itchy dry skin, then the benefits of naturals soaps, and then, oh here, let me give you a sample of _my soap!_ 

don't forget your neighbors, the mail lady, the teachers at your children's school, anyone you're next to in the checkout line, the UPS & fedex drivers...etc!


----------



## moonbeam (Aug 10, 2013)

You can also advertise on blogs, try and find one where you think your target audience will be, that's key of course. You may be able to do guest posts for some blogs too. You can also Twitter/Facebook. You can look for other forums and make comments on those, for other interests you have, it's another small way of being seen. Good luck!


----------



## pink-north (Aug 10, 2013)

Those are all really great ideas. Have you considered sending samples to bloggers for review? Or perhaps writing an article for a local paper? You can also do a short segment for a radio or TV program. This gets your name out there and also builds some credibility.


----------

